# Ergebnistyp HQL-Query



## LadyMilka (2. Nov 2010)

Hallo,
bin ich hier richtig? Würde auch zu allgemeine Java-Themen passen.

Ich arbeite mit dem HibernateTemplate von Spring um Daten aus der DB abzufragen. Diese liefert mir eine Liste von Objekten, richtig?

meine Abfrage-Methode:

```
public List<CounterWert> list1;
    public List<CounterWert> list2;
[...]
    public List<CounterWert> getMonth(Date zeit){
        getHibernateTemplate().setMaxResults(0);
        list1 = getHibernateTemplate().findByNamedParam(
                "SELECT my_date_format(time, '%Y-%m-%d') , counter "
                + "FROM CounterWert WHERE time>= :zeit AND "
                + "time<=my_date_add(:zeit, my_day(my_last_day(:zeit)), DAY) "
                + "GROUP BY time"
                , "zeit", zeit);
        getHibernateTemplate().setMaxResults(1);
        list2 = getHibernateTemplate().findByNamedParam(
                "SELECT my_date_format(time, '%Y-%m-%d'), counter "
                + "FROM CounterWert WHERE time>= :zeit AND "
                + "time<=my_date_add(:zeit, my_day(my_last_day(:zeit))+1, DAY) "
                + "ORDER BY time DESC", "zeit", zeit);
        list1.addAll(list2);
        System.out.println("Anzahl der Datensätze: "+list1.size());
        return list1;
    }
```
Nun brauch ich aber diese Liste in einer Methode die TreeMap zurückgibt. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit diese methoden zuändern, da sonst ein späterer Vergleich nicht mehr aussagekräftig genug ist.

meine verarbeitende Methode:

```
private List<CounterWert> allDTOs;
[...]
public TreeMap<String, Integer> readTimeAndValues(Date datum) {
        TreeMap map = new TreeMap<String, Integer>();
        allDTOs=energyDao.getMonth(datum);
        for (int i = 0; i < allDTOs.size(); i++) {
            map.put(allDTOs.get(i).getTime().toString(), allDTOs.get(i).getCounter());
        }
        map = this.calculateEnergyValues(map);        
        return map;
    }
```
Die Fehlermeldung, die bei "map.put(...)" auftaucht, lautet:
	
	
	
	





```
java.lang.ClassCastException: [Ljava.lang.Object; cannot be cast to db.CounterWert
```

Wo kommt denn jetzt das Object her? Ich arbeite doch mit einer List<CounterWert>, zumindest ist jede Liste zu deklariert.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, ich weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Nov 2010)

Thema erstellt in 'Allgemeines EE', obwohl es nicht wirklich was mit EE zu tun hat,
Titel 'List zu TreeMap casten' was du nicht machst, was gar nicht geht und auch nicht das Problem ist,

man oh meter 
Thema umbenannt, verschoben

---

dein Problem ist doch überhaupt nicht die Umwandlung, 
du stellst eine DB-Anfrage und vermutest dass als Ergebnis eine Liste von CounterWert-Objekten kommt,
nur weil du deine Liste so deklarierst ist das nicht so, im Quellcode kann Java dir nicht vorher bestätigen oder anmerken, was bei der HQL-DB-Anfrage so rauskommen wird,
die Exception zur Laufzeit zeigt, dass du falsch lagst,

> SELECT my_date_format(time, '%Y-%m-%d'), counter
liefert als Ergebnis eine Liste von Object[2], erster Wert ein String, zweiter Wert ein CounterWert-Objekt,
List<Object[]> statt List<CounterWert> wäre angebracht, oder die Query umstellen


----------



## LadyMilka (2. Nov 2010)

Danke fürs verschieben, irgendwann bekomm ich das mit der Einordnung und dem Titel noch richtig hin 

Und es ist mir ja fast schon peinlich, aber es hat geklappt.

meine DAO-Methode liefert jetzt List<Object[]> und meine verarbeintende Methode mußt ich dann auch noch etwas anpassen:

```
public TreeMap<String, Integer> readTimeAndValues(Date datum) {
        TreeMap map = new TreeMap<String, Integer>();
        allDTOs=energyDao.getMonth(datum);
        for (int i = 0; i < allDTOs.size(); i++) {
            Object[] oneDTO=allDTOs.get(i);
            map.put(oneDTO[0].toString(), oneDTO[1]);
            System.out.println(oneDTO[0].toString()+" "+oneDTO[1]);
        }
        map = this.calculateEnergyValues(map);        
        return map;
    }
```

Langsam bin ich aber echt genervt von Hibernate, vielleicht denk ich auch einfach immer nur in die falsche Richtung..


----------



## LadyMilka (9. Nov 2010)

Ums vollständig zu machen, ich iteriere jetzt über meine List<Object[]> und die einzelnen Werte der Treemap hinzuzufügen.

```
for(Iterator<Object[]> iterator=allDTOs.iterator(); iterator.hasNext();){
    Object[] wert = iterator.next();
    tmap.put(wert[0], wert[1]);
}
```
Sieht besser aus und ich muß die einzelnen Werte nicht in String oder int umwandeln.

Die Variante hier drüber, hat immer nur die Objekt-Adresse geliefert..


----------

